# Foods you HATE (but most people like)



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2018)

I will not touch......

Butter (I eat margarine)
Sour cream
Cream cheese (only cheeses I like: swiss, pepperjack, provolone, mozzarella)
Yogurt
Blue cheese dressing
Roquefort dressing
'Ranch' _anything_
Guacamole
Most cream sauces
Cream of mushroom soup
Cream of tomato soup
Cream of potato soup
Cream of _anything_ soup (exception: I put cream of chicken soup in tuna casserole)
Buttermilk
Evaporated milk
Poached eggs (can't even stand to look at them)
Beer - don't like it, never have (but I like beer battered fish)
Chocolate mint anything

(Some of the above make me vomit immediately if ingested; i.e. if someone mixes them in with another food and doesn't tell me)

That's it for now.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2018)

Well, canned soups and most fruits are not my fav's and I don't cook with them but I don't "hate" them. So on my hate list would be-

runny eggs
cashews
plain white milk ( except in coffee)
licorice candy (but I like fennel and fennel seed)
offal


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't like jelly, chunky peanut butter, Icing on cakes but love whipped cream. Mussels, but I love clams and oysters. As for spices,rosemary and sage. Dill, except in pickles and blue cheese in anything and pistachio ice cream.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 16, 2018)

*
I do not like guacamole, or anything avocado.
Not much of a cake eater, either.  Did not even eat a piece of my own wedding cake.

anything squash or pumpkin.

COFFEE!!! Do not touch the stuff.
*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *
> I do not like guacamole, or anything avocado.
> Not much of a cake eater, either.  Did not even eat a piece of my own wedding cake.
> 
> ...



Coffee - my best friend hates it.....holds her nose when making it for her DH.


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Mar 16, 2018)

Blueberries.  Can't _stand _the taste (or smell) of blueberries.  Same for coffee.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2018)

Sauerkraut.   Smells like vomit.
Runny eggs.   Ugh.
Raw oysters.  Make me shiver.
Lamb.  Funky.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2018)

I hate any eggs except scrambled/omelets
Raw oysters, clams, mussels
Pumpkin soup, almost made me sick when my mom forced me to try some as a child.
Anchovies
Any strong stinky cheeses
Beets, asparagus
Liver
Corn dogs
Horseradish 

Now that C'est Moi mentioned it, sauerkraut


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2018)

I should have added sushi.  Yuck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2018)

Frog's legs, tried them twice many years ago....I'm a masochist, should have stopped after the first try.  NOT like chicken.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't like sardines, cooked spinach, tongue (ewe), anything that smells bad like chitlins (Yuk!)


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 18, 2018)

Brussel sprouts.   If I smell them, I have to leave the room.

I can not swallow boiled spinach or greens.  Just can't get over the texture.  Even with bacon!


----------



## twinkles (Mar 18, 2018)

avocados--i love broccoli but i have to cut off the stems--oysters-


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> runny eggs
> cashews
> plain white milk ( except in coffee)
> licorice candy (but I like fennel and fennel seed)
> *offal*



Offal is just awful.

I'm not very fond of seafood, especially shellfish. I'd willingly trade a lobster for a pizza.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Offal is just awful.
> 
> I'm not very fond of seafood, especially shellfish. I'd willingly trade a lobster for a pizza.



OK Phil, you're on ! I'll order you a large pizza online for delivery to ya, if you order me a 3 lb boiled lobster!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

Ruth you reminded me of my intense dislike for PB&J sandwiches, also cake icing.

Sea, agree with corn dogs, ugh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> OK Phil, you're on ! I'll order you a large pizza online for delivery to ya, if you order me a 3 lb boiled lobster!



_*I*_ don't have to boil him, do I? I think that's cruel.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

I'll take care of it. There's a knife stab near the head that kills them instantly.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'll take care of it. There's a knife stab near the head that kills them instantly.



Hmmm ... I'll have to undertake a study of lobster euthanasia.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 18, 2018)

Shrimp....just looking at them disgusts me. Have never eaten one and never will.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

Some of these yuks amaze me but we all have different tastes. From the list so far of things hated I love coffee, spinach, beer cake, cashews, blueberries, eggs (any style) and all seafood. The one item posted so far I agree with is brussel sprouts. I have never liked them and a couple years ago I tried them just to to see if my tastes has changed since childhood. It had not, I spit it out. With our tastes differing like they do it makes me wonder why so many people eat garbage like McDonalds. The is a McDs a couple blocks from me and it is depressing to see the long lines at the double lane drive thru at breakfast, lunch and dinner hours.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> With our tastes differing like they do it makes me wonder why so many people eat garbage like McDonalds. The is a McDs a couple blocks from me and it is depressing to see the long lines at the double lane drive thru at breakfast, lunch and dinner hours.



Not everything at McDonald's is garbage; they have really good salads and wraps.   I have always liked their breakfast sandwiches and it was an easy, convenient stop on my way to work.   Bacon, egg, biscuit is pretty much the same whether made at home or at a drive-thru.   Many people eat fast food for the convenience and reasonable prices.   So what may be "garbage" to you is not necessarily the same for others.   

And I love brussels sprouts.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2018)

> t is depressing to see the long lines at the double lane drive thru at breakfast, lunch and dinner hours.​



When McD started serving breakfast all day/night their sales increased substantially. Doesn't surprise me; some of the breakfast items are pretty good.  They also have great coffee.

Add to my yuk list - sushi, mac & cheese

From all the cheesy & dairy items on my hate list one might think I'm lactose intolerant, but I'm not.  I love ice cream, and as mentioned I like a few cheeses.  But seeing someone put a glob of sour cream on a baked potato almost makes me heave. I've had to learn to control my facial expression.


----------



## Victor (Mar 19, 2018)

Mushrooms. Don't like to look, smell, eat or see them.


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2018)

Absolutely, runny eggs. I don’t eat hot dogs either. Oh yeah, blue cheese. I can’t even stand the smell.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry to say, but I don't like haggis.  Now I'll probably be thrown out of the clan.
Pizza- I've just never taken to it,  even when I've tried it freshly baked in a family restaurant in Italy.
Anchovies.
Pumpkin soup.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Not everything at McDonald's is garbage; they have really good salads and wraps.   I have always liked their breakfast sandwiches and it was an easy, convenient stop on my way to work.   Bacon, egg, biscuit is pretty much the same whether made at home or at a drive-thru.   Many people eat fast food for the convenience and reasonable prices.   So what may be "garbage" to you is not necessarily the same for others.
> 
> And I love brussels sprouts.



Yes, can you find eggs, biscuits and bacon on recommended food for a healthy heart. You say the have good salads and wraps but you go on to say you eat their breakfast goodies. Your body does not understand convenience and good prices. I don't preach but do not defend ignoring your health.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes, can you find eggs, biscuits and bacon on recommended food for a healthy heart. You say the have good salads and wraps but you go on to say you eat their breakfast goodies. Your body does not understand convenience and good prices. I don't preach but do not defend ignoring your health.



I don't ignore my health.   I seldom eat anything at McDonald's because I'm retired and make my own breakfast at home, and I have eggs if I want them.   It's not up to YOU to tell other people how to live or to judge them.  Live your life your way and I'll do the same.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree, C'est Moi.  We don't need Food Police.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't ignore my health.   I seldom eat anything at McDonald's because I'm retired and make my own breakfast at home, and I have eggs if I want them.   It's not up to YOU to tell other people how to live or to judge them.  Live your life your way and I'll do the same.



Got any EXLAX in you house?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 49828



Me, too.  The smell of it cooking almost gags me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 19, 2018)

I thought we did this just recently.   Oh well, repeat and add a few...

Garlic
Raw cucumbers or celery
Sauces on meat or fish (steak sauce, shrimp sauce, tartar sauce, etc)
Blue cheese or ranch dressing 
Sour cream on a baked potato

I could add...
liver, collard greens, tofu, avocado (not sure those classify as "most people like" though)


----------

